# RecipeDB - Bullshead Black Rye IPA



## Tony (15/5/12)

Bullshead Black Rye IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mashed at:52 deg @ 2L/kg for 10 min Infuse to 64 deg for 45 minInfuse to 72 deg for 15 min and mash out at this.20 min hops are 20 min3 min hops are flame out (no-chill)1 min hops are cube hops (no-chill)0 min hops are added to primary fermentation at day 3. Fermented at 19 deg with 1272, racked through a hop sock to secondary with a bit of gelatine to chill and clear for a few days and racked to keg unfiltered. The beer took about 2 or 3 weeks to smooth out, but when it did...... WOW. The bubbles rise slowly like a Roggen but the puckering bitterness cuts it perfectly. Resinous mouth coating finish, that is more fluffy and cheek puckering than heavy.Very happy with it!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt    1 kg TF Pale Rye Malt    0.25 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.25 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 3mins)    50 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 3mins)    50 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 1mins)    50 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 1mins)    40 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    40 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    30 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     0.5 g Irish Moss         17L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.067 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 88.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.51%   Colour 59 EBC   Batch Size 17L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 3 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## troopa (15/5/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Bullshead Black Rye IPA



Hope im not too early but theres no hops Tony

*Edit.. there up now
and BTW this looks like my next IPA .. thanks Tony


----------



## Tony (15/5/12)

was still working on it mate...... there are PLENTY of hops there now


----------



## keifer33 (15/5/12)

Nice looking recipe Tony, just got my standard Rye IPA ready to keg tomorrow so might brew this one to follow on for some serious Rye fix.


----------



## Tony (15/5/12)

Every mouthful is a slap in the face..... just how a good Yank IPA should be.

I really love how the slickness of the rye coats your mouth and kind of holds the bitterness there for a Looooooooong bitter finish.

To start with i was a bit unsure if the hops i chose worked...... but bugger me..... my gut feel served me well again!

Its distinctly American without testing like cascade...... nice


----------



## Wimmig (15/5/12)

I'll run this on the BM after the stocks waiting. Looks great, thanks!


----------



## doon (24/5/12)

Just getting ready to start brewing this!


----------



## doon (24/5/12)

cant wait for this to be in the keg. The columbus hops smell freaking awesome when they went in


----------



## Truman42 (24/5/12)

Been looking for a beer to brew after my Red Ale Im doing this weekend and this looks ideal. 

Might be a stupid question but instead of infusing can you simply ramp up to the next temp using a herms system? 

Is there any difference?


----------



## hsb (24/5/12)

Yes and No. I mean, there is a difference (your mash gets thinner as it gets hotter), but the outcome is to the same end.
I just step the recirculating mash to its target temp, pause for the rest, then continue.
Go for it Truman, work that Herms!


----------



## doon (24/5/12)

I think tony infuses as that's his system. I did mine on bm so essentially just ramped up between steps


----------



## Truman42 (24/5/12)

Cheers guys, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Tony (24/5/12)

doon said:


> cant wait for this to be in the keg. The columbus hops smell freaking awesome when they went in



Im drinking it now and its still a punch in the face. The slight viscosity from the rye coats the tongue and holds the bitter acids on there to the point where you just salivate and your tongue starts to curl 



doon said:


> I think tony infuses as that's his system. I did mine on bm so essentially just ramped up between steps



Yeah i infuse cause my HERMS is only good enough to maintain temp..... hell i built it before i found AHB...... i didnt have much help 

but if i could ramp temp up fast..... i would just ramp it. 

Dont forget its 20% Rye, so don't expect fast flowing mash. I know people say to just crush the rye coursly and it works fine, but if its flowing fast, you not getting that oily goodness from the rye. The wort should act more like very thin machine oil.

cheers


----------

